
Can We Predict the Price of Cryptocurrencies? - generalseven
http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0169556
======
generalseven
"...unlike traditional fiat currencies, cryptocurrency is technology — and
thus, price depends on innovation potential... improving the underlying
software of a cryptocurrency leads to predictable increases in its price."

~~~
generalseven
FYI --

Jean-Philippe Vergne will present his research in a presentation with the same
title at the 4-year anniversary of the Bitcoin Wednesday Conference in
Amsterdam on 5 July.

See:

[https://www.bitcoinwednesday.com/speakers/jean-philippe-
verg...](https://www.bitcoinwednesday.com/speakers/jean-philippe-vergne/)

